

Heartbleed Bug: Millions Of Android Devices Are Vulnerable To End-User Hacks - partyanimal
http://www.cultofandroid.com/61423/millions-android-devices-put-heartbleed-notice/

======
billconan
Isn't heartbleed a server side bug? What are end-user hacks?

